# Uber and Doordash love to bombard drivers with trash offers when they're in restrooms and stores



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It almost never fails to happen, whenever I use restrooms at high-rise apartments after dropping off orders my phone goes absolutely bananas with non-stop, simultaneous trash pings from Eats and Doordash. And for extra sleeziness and creepyness the pings usually don't start until around 10 seconds after I walk in (usually I'm at the urinal by then).

In case anyone wants to give me a tin foil hat I've seen it happen twice in the past two weeks to other drivers and I couldn't help but laugh as the driver awkwardly reached around his pocket for his phone while at the urinal.

It's happened to me way way too many times to be a coincidence.

The same thing happens almost every time I stop someplace to get something to eat. As soon as I start walking into the store I get bombarded with trash pings from both companies.

The scummy psychologists and other nice folks these companies employ have concluded that the best time to get drivers to "accept" garbage is when they're distracted. This would also explain the constant pings I receive while carrying armfuls of food and drinks up walkways to the customers.

These companies are well aware that many drivers are leery about cancelling orders (especially from Doordash), so they bank on the likelihood of many pings being accidentally "accepted" by drivers awkwardly reaching for their phones while distracted.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It almost never fails to happen, whenever I use restrooms at high-rise apartments after dropping off orders my phone goes absolutely bananas with non-stop, simultaneous trash pings from Eats and Doordash. And for extra sleeziness and creepyness the pings usually don't start until around 10 seconds after I walk in (usually I'm at the urinal by then).
> 
> In case anyone wants to give me a tin foil hat I've seen it happen twice in the past two weeks to other drivers and I couldn't help but laugh as the driver awkwardly reached around his pocket for his phone while at the urinal.
> 
> ...


It happens to me just as I'm turning in to the gas station..
So now I know, and I pause about a block before.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I doubt the algo is doing that intentionally. But I know if they could, Uber and DD would. Anything to manipulate and f-over the driver for their profit is on the table.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So they can track when you have your schvanschtucker in your hand?

I know they track a lot but that's creepy.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Worse yet... they automagically accept trash orders for you.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Worse yet... they automagically accept trash orders for you.


Close the app, problem solved!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Close the app, problem solved!


Are you expecting the customer to cancel the order?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Are you expecting the customer to cancel the order?


Sooner or later the app will reassign the order. Not your concern since you never accepted an order.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Well you do know you can pause on Dash and just turn off Uber, right?

I am sitting right now and eating and I have Uber off because, well I want to eat in peace!

So try this and pause on DD and shut Uber off and go potty and then eat or eat and go potty or eat on the potty but do not eat from the potty nor drink from it because that is just wrong!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Worse yet... they automagically accept trash orders for you.


They sure do. It's happened on numerous occasions, especially with Eats.

When Uber REALLY wants to unload a piece of garbage the ENTIRE screen becomes "active", meaning that touching ANY part of it will "accept" the request. This happens mostly when I'm walking into an apartment building or up a walkway to the customer.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well you do know you can pause on Dash and just turn off Uber, right?


Obviously I can and sometimes do, but the tradeoff is that once in a while, especially during busy periods something halfway decent gets sent. Not often but once in a while.

The bottom line is they shouldn't be doing sleazy stuff like this in the first place.



Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am sitting right now and eating and I have Uber off because, well I want to eat in peace!


From the company's standpoint a driver sitting in his car chilling or eating is not the "ideal" time for bombarding him because you're able to focus 100% of your attention to the pings and be a more effective cherrypicker.

Contrast that with a driver who's carrying bags of food and drinks up a walkway to an apartment building. He's a much better "mark" in the eyes of the company.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> So they can track when you have your schvanschtucker in your hand?
> 
> I know they track a lot but that's creepy.


Speaking of creepy, take a look at the dispatch patent application Uber filed years ago. It has all types of creepy (and racist) "matching" criteria for drivers and pax including hair color, eye color, language, country of origin, age, etc, etc.

When you remember that Travis Kalanick, the scummy, control freak co-founder of Uber stated that his original career goal was to be a spy, it all makes sense.

Remember Operation Greyball? Or Uber's spying on pax long after rides were completed? Or Uber's attempt to insert spyware into iPhones that would remain AFTER the Uber app was deleted?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> I doubt the algo is doing that intentionally.


Given the complete lack of ethics of these companies why would you doubt it when doing so helps them unload garbage orders that are finding no takers? Many drivers are leery about unassigning orders and at least some will go ahead and do the garbage orders that were forced on them despite not wanting to.

Not only do these companies have corrupt behavioral psychologists on staff (I guess psychologists aren't sworn to the Hippocratic oath), they have the technological capability to use AI to implement these schemes.



FL_Steve said:


> But I know if they could, Uber and DD would.


They can and they do. That's what AI does, it looks for patterns of behavior and makes assumptions, such as when a driver drops off an order at an apartment building but doesn't exit the building right away. The AI will makes various "assumptions".

This is assuming these apps aren't using additional methods of spying (microphones, cameras, GPS sensors, etc)

By giving the app permission to use the GPS the app is allowed to use ALL sensors and processors connected to the GPS.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Close the app, problem solved!


It doesn't always work.

Last week I had the DD app turned offline while making a delivery. When I turned it back on I discovered that I somehow "accepted" a piece of shit order. I had to burn one of my valuable unassigns because there was no way I was gonna do that delivery.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sooner or later the app will reassign the order. Not your concern since you never accepted an order.


Sooner or later it will reassign the order, but meanwhile the driver will be penalized by the company for not doing the delivery.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

hey...maybe Elon will buy all the poo poo gig apps, too : )

ref : DoorDash Inc (DASH) Stock Price & News - Google Finance


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It almost never fails to happen, whenever I use restrooms at high-rise apartments after dropping off orders my phone goes absolutely bananas with non-stop, simultaneous trash pings from Eats and Doordash. And for extra sleeziness and creepyness the pings usually don't start until around 10 seconds after I walk in (usually I'm at the urinal by then).
> 
> In case anyone wants to give me a tin foil hat I've seen it happen twice in the past two weeks to other drivers and I couldn't help but laugh as the driver awkwardly reached around his pocket for his phone while at the urinal.
> 
> ...


Distracted?

Seems focusing on your phone is easy while sitting on the throne.

What are you actually doing in those high rise apartment building bathrooms?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, c’mon! Just pause it. I pause it even while delivering, because that’s when UE sends you all the really crappy pings. Especially while you’re messaging the customer.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, c’mon! Just pause it. I pause it even while delivering, because that’s when UE sends you all the really crappy pings. Especially while you’re messaging the customer.


You message customers? I hope there's naughty pics involved.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You message customers? I hope there's naughty pics involved.


Yup. When I pick up (actually when in the car already) and when I drop off. Most of the time it’s copypasted from msgs in Notes. I also have a “waiting, will msg when en route” one. They’re short, but many respond and appreciate.

And I have a few regulars with whom we joke around.

I‘ve retired from sending dirty pictures to anyone.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I‘ve retired from sending dirty pictures to anyone.


Oh you don't have to make any new ones.

The old ones will do just fine.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh you don't have to make any new ones.
> 
> The old ones will do just fine.


That’s false advertizing.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I always pause the apps if I’m going to be in the bathroom a while.
You know what I’m saying?
Okay, I’m talking about poop!
💩


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

New2This said:


> So they can track when you have your schvanschtucker in your hand?
> 
> I know they track a lot but that's creepy.


Okay, I’m lazy and don’t want to google that word. What does it mean?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Okay, I’m lazy and don’t want to google that word. What does it mean?


*Schwanzstucker - Urban Dictionary*
The pseudo-German word used in the Mel Brooks film "Young Frankenstein" to describe the enormity of Dr. Frankenstein's Creature's wang. Dr. Frederick ...


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well you do know you can pause on Dash and just turn off Uber, right?
> 
> I am sitting right now and eating and I have Uber off because, well I want to eat in peace!
> 
> So try this and pause on DD and shut Uber off and go potty and then eat or eat and go potty or eat on the potty but do not eat from the potty nor drink from it because that is just wrong!!!


When I was a teenager I had a friend who wanted me to sit in the bathroom and talk to him while he was on the potty.
That’s not weird… is it?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> *Schwanzstucker - Urban Dictionary*
> The pseudo-German word used in the Mel Brooks film "Young Frankenstein" to describe the enormity of Dr. Frankenstein's Creature's wang. Dr. Frederick ...


Ah yes! Great movie.
Teri Garr and Madeline Kahn were soooo hot!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Okay, I’m lazy and don’t want to google that word. What does it mean?


Pecker. 

Schlong. 

Dong. 

Johnson. 

Pocket rocket.

One-eyed viper.

Cupid's battering ram.

Third leg. 

Etc. Etc.


----------



## Bok Choy Boy (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Speaking of creepy, take a look at the dispatch patent application Uber filed years ago. It has all types of creepy (and racist) "matching" criteria for drivers and pax including hair color, eye color, language, country of origin, age, etc, etc.
> 
> When you remember that Travis Kalanick, the scummy, control freak co-founder of Uber stated that his original career goal was to be a spy, it all makes sense.
> 
> Remember Operation Greyball? Or Uber's spying on pax long after rides were completed? Or Uber's attempt to insert spyware into iPhones that would remain AFTER the Uber app was deleted?


The app should match based on religion and ethnicity. Anythying else would be stupid and very American.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Distracted?
> 
> Seems focusing on your phone is easy while sitting on the throne.
> 
> What are you actually doing in those high rise apartment building bathrooms?


I make it a point to avoid using public thrones as much as possible.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> When I was a teenager I had a friend who wanted me to sit in the bathroom and talk to him while he was on the potty.
> That’s not weird… is it?


Wait, do I know you?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

New2This said:


> Pecker.
> 
> Schlong.
> 
> ...


Oh so it’s tallywhacker


----------

